# biotech gh?



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

anyone used this gh its biotech 80iu a kit hgh?


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

this is what im using at the mo mate ,its glotropin by global bio-tech.it is new on the market.my source is 100% so its good to go


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

got a mate using that stuff, only started just over a week ago, he says its ok but he couldnt possibly tell from that length of time


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

i can see what your saying mate but my source has had it tested and all was good


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

happy days then, i just couldnt believe the guy said he can feel it at only a week in, impossible


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is chinese GH with a different label on it Bio-tech is not a pharmacutical lab so it will be no better or worse than any other chinese GH....


----------

